# Parellis take on grazing while riding



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

So my horse likes to try to eat while I'm riding her - heck she tries to eat all the time! I always kick her forward when her head goes down, but she still hasn't given up trying. *I looked on Parelli's website and basically they say I should let her graze when I'm riding her every once in a while*. (here's the link: http://www.parellinaturalhorsetraining.com/video/eating-grass/ )

I don't really know if I agree with that, and honestly I'm too scared to try it because I don't want to teach my horse a bad habit. I always hand graze my horse after I get off and untack, but that's completely different than under saddle. Have any of you tried this way? Do you let you're horse eat while you ride? If so does it work? 

And just so you know I'm not bashing Parelli, although I have heard alot of people claim it's all a scam. I'm just wondering if you guys agree with this training method? I can't say I do.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I vote no, I hand graze in a halter, but I don't want them hand grazing in bit, or eating when I'm riding, not happening.

The kid in a Candy Store reference, well yes I took my kids into all sorts of stores, and guess what, they learned that you buy food and then go home and eat it!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I let my horse graze during rides. He only gets to when I tell him to and has to stop and move on when I tell him to. Just like any lead mare will push another horse off food, I get to do the same and tell him when it is time to move on down the trail. If I ask (verbal kiss) and he doesn't move, I give a gentle leg sqeeze. 98% of the time that is plenty. The other 2% of the time he gets a solid kick or smack which has never failed to remind him that he ought to be listening to me. More often than not, he's expecting to move down the trail and already starting to walk off before I get further than think it might be about time. If he tries to eat without permission, a solid kick usually nips it in the bud and I seldom have to remind him more than once on any given weekend.

My horse was dry-lotted and the only grass he ever saw for two years was when we were out riding, so I'd have felt like a horrible person to never let him eat any of it. If he was pastured, I might not allow him to graze under saddle since he could do that all the other 18 hours of the day.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with GH.

For me, I absolutely never let horses eat while I'm anywhere near their face/holding the lead rope. If I'm tacking them up or grooming, sure they can eat. But any kind of grazing while attached to me or eating hay from my arms while I place it out is entirely off limits. I will very rarely allow hand-grazing but I will grab the horse's halter and lower their head to the grass, to say "ok, you can eat" if I decide to let hand grazing take place - they never get to just start eating, even if I'm about to let them hand-graze.

I just figure that a dominant horse never allows to 'lesser' horses to eat without his/her ok ["ok" in the form of not chasing the less-dominant horses off]. Those less dominant horses don't get to just come up to a more dominant horse's pile of hay and just start munching either. They stay off to the side where it's easy to get away and very cautiously approach the more dominant horse, if it's been previously proven "safe" to share hay with the dominant horse. If they know that more dominant horse WILL chase them away, they generally won't even try to sneak bites from their superior. 
Friends of the dominant horse might get to be a little less cautious but that's because 1. they're friends 2. the subordinate friend is well aware of their position as the subordinate. Same for me - horses that respect me and willingly do what I ask around food get rules that are a bit more 'relaxed' than horses that are constantly being pushy around their food. Everybody starts out with the same "you get AWAY and stay away from that hay when I ask! I don't care what you're doing, or how hungry you are, I'm telling you that's my hay" rule though!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

With me it depends on the horse. In general it is bad behavior though. If I have a horse who will eat when I let them put their head down and will lift it again when I ask and move on, then that is fine. But when it comes to a naughty/pushy horse (my own mare for instance) then I say no grazing at all. There are some horses you can allow little indiscretions with and they will not walk all over you, but the majority you give them an inch and they try to take a mile.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm with TessaMay, my mare is really good about not developing bad habits. If I'm on her bareback with a halter and just messing around the farm I'll let her graze and just be along for the ride. She knows when the reins pick up than her head has to come up and it's time to work. With some other horses however, I don't do this because they'll use it to their advantage or will not know the difference. Just depends on the horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I will let my horse graze on a trail ride, but only when I say it's OK. He understands the difference between me stopping him and allowing him to lower his head to the ground vs. deciding to stop on his own or grabbing at plants as we're walking. I think it's much like hand treating horses- some understand that they should still be respectful of space no matter how often they're given treats by hand, while others get nippy and disrespectful. Horses that don't follow the rules don't get rewards (either grazing on the trail or hand treats).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can, from the ground, teach your horse that by pressing on the top of it's neck that it's ok to graze. You can also teach it to raise it's head when asked. It may be a single rein signal (lift of the rein). If the horse flatly refuses to lift it's head, give it's hip a good tap. The head will lift as the horse moves forward. Repeat this many times until the horse learns that just moving your hand is the signal to lift. Then apply this from the saddle. Dismounting and removing the bridle (halter underneath) is the better option as too many times a horse steps on the rein and it's either broken or the horse reacts with a lot of energy. Horses should be allowed to graze for about 10 min every hour to keep something in his stomach.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I disagree with this statement from him: "_If you never let your horse eat grass while you’re riding, he’ll take every opportunity to lunge at the grass, even unseating a rider to get at it._"

Mine have never acted anything like that. There isn't a lot of grass in southern Arizona, but there is some in the spring, and they like a nip of mesquite all year long. If I'm walking them on a lead rope, I'll let them stop and take a few bites. Under saddle, no thanks.

We don't do long trail rides. If we were going out for 6 hours and there was a good chance for them to eat & drink, I'd dismount, remove the bit and let them take a break. But that is just IMHO.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My horses can ALWAYS eat while I ride! This would probably drive a lot of people crazy, but I have done endurance riding since 1998, so my horses EAT!!

One time on a ride where there was very little grass, I was riding in front of a very nice man who is 6'8" tall (not your typical endurance rider) and we were going through a place where the trail had sides, with grass. MY mare slammed on the brakes to grab a bite, and I apologized to the rider behind me, who said(in his adorable accent) "That's OK, she's like me....she NEVER passes up a sandvich!!".

Nancy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's up to you. Do you want to always be answering the question "may i?" or do you want to be over and done with it and never have that discussion muddying up the waters.?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I personally don't let my horses graze under saddle or even when I'm leading them. When they're with me, they're working. They spend the other 23 hours a day grazing. I also only have grass to work on, so I wouldn't any more distractions or confusion when I'm lungeing or doing groundwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My horses don't even know that's an option. I never let them & they never try.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I think of it more as a disciplinary thing- they should know better than to unseat a rider or stop in their tracks to graze- at a halt waiting on trailriders to catch up or taking a break i will let them graze- i sometimes go out in a halter and have no problems with grazing since i let them graze- they dont get to make that decision i make it for them as the leader.

When i ride a horse thats got issues with stopping to graze i just dont let them and it kind of stops that problem.

I agree with there being an time where its OK and a time where its not- thats up to rider not horse- thats where all horse respect issues happen- riders letting horses get away with what they want when they want instead of making calling the shots.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

On a trail ride when I have him in a rope halter....he knows it is OK as long as you don't break stride.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I always allow grazing and have never had any issues with it (for the last 13 years or so). It is very helpful with barn-sour horses who do not enjoy trails if you let them eat at the farthest point before you turn around. 

It seems to help nervous horses "relax" as they are not so worried about everything that is going on around them.

I do not ride consistently and I ride by myself a lot. I might trail ride once every 3 months or so, sometimes every 6 months, sometimes less than that. I want my horses to enjoy going out, and I do not want to worry about spooking or separation issues. The grazing always makes it a happy experience and my horses love to go out. 

I've never had any issues with them pulling on me or refusing to put their heads up. In general, they will grab a bite and keep walking. My horse's are sensitive so I never have to get after them.

When teaching a weanling to leave the yard by themselves, I always hand walk and allow them to graze. I think it is important to get them out and about at a young age. With babies I do carry a whip in case they get in my space or get nippy. My trainer taught me that method, and always had great success with her babies. This way they get exposed to traffic, dogs, and everything else! By the time they are 2 yr olds, they are easy to trail ride as they have already had so much exposure. 

I don't know why people view it as such a bad thing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I want my horses thinking about the job at hand not where the next mouthful of grass is coming from.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I never under any circumstances let my horses graze whether we are riding, tacking up, grooming, round pen work, whatever. If I am involved there is no eating under my time clock. Period. If I hang hay for them then that is one thing but I dare them to go for some grass. 

I have seen people unseated due to a horse lunging for grass or a mouthful of whatever. I have also seen a horse run a girl under a low tree limb for grass on the side of creek bank. 

I cannot stand repetitive behaviors like that. Its like someone tapping an ink pen on a desk to me. It drives me up the wall. I will not tolerate a horse reaching out to grab this or that with me onboard or while I am leading them. If they are doing that then are not focused on me and that is a no no.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

toto said:


> I think of it more as a disciplinary thing- they should know better than to unseat a rider or stop in their tracks to graze- at a halt waiting on trailriders to catch up or taking a break i will let them graze- i sometimes go out in a halter and have no problems with grazing since i let them graze- they dont get to make that decision i make it for them as the leader.
> 
> When i ride a horse thats got issues with stopping to graze i just dont let them and it kind of stops that problem.
> 
> I agree with there being an time where its OK and a time where its not- thats up to rider not horse- thats where all horse respect issues happen- riders letting horses get away with what they want when they want instead of making calling the shots.


My horses are my transportation around the hood. Sometimes, we ride over and visit the neighbor with the llamas. Sometimes we visit the nice lady with the herding dogs that bark and bark. As we ride and visit. we also stop and pick up garbage, get the mail (on horseback!) and other fun chores. My horses know when we are working and moving, and when we are stopped and they are on a break. Then, they can graze. As soon as I shift my weight to move off, they are already lifting their head and moving. 

My friend's horse has a problem with eating when he should not, so he is not allowed to unless I tell him its okay. 

I think it depends on what you do with your horse, and what you need from them at that moment. As long as they respond properly, they get the privilege.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Horse making decision to stop and eat; no way!
If my horse can grab a nibble and not break stride, okay.

We allow them to graze at some locations that we stop to talk and take a break only.
When I barely lift my reins my horse pops his head up and waits for instructions.

I would take this horse through very tempting grazing areas and correct this at a walk or trot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My horses don't get to eat with a bit in their mouth....period. It doesn't matter if I'm leading them, riding them, or they are standing ground tied, they aren't allowed to eat.

I need them focused on the job at hand, not scanning the ground for the next available bite.

I have a horse that has been a bear to keep from eating under saddle from day 1. I don't know if it's just a strange personality quirk that is singular to him or if it might be because he's a mustang...I just don't know. The one thing that I do know is that if I allow him even one bite while I'm riding without correcting him, he turns into a monster about eating with every step...to the point that he completely stops paying attention to everything around him, including where his own feet are at. He nearly went down on me once because we were going down a steep hill and he dropped his head to get a bite and tripped.

Now, because it's the _only_ thing I've found that even remotely works on him, whenever he even thinks about taking a bite while I'm riding him, he gets a spur to the ribs. He's gotten much better now that he only tries a few times a year, but I know that if I allowed it even once, I'd have the monster back again.

When my horses are saddled, this is the only time they are allowed to "graze"; with the bridle removed.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I trail ride in a hackamore and am training my mare that pressure on her neck means she can graze. So far so good, no bad habits. She is generally respectful about moving along when I tell her.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I will occasionally stop and let Rio have a bite to eat. I view it as a bit of a rest and a reward for him doing a good job. I use pretty short reins with him so I have to lower them a lot so he can get his head at the ground. He knows if we're stopped and I lower the reins he's allowed to graze. When I lift the reins he easily moves along with no hassle. We use a hackamore and I like that he's able to eat easily with it.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wallaby said:


> Everybody starts out with the same "you get AWAY and stay away from that hay when I ask! I don't care what you're doing, or how hungry you are, I'm telling you that's my hay" rule though!


Hey, _Wallaby_, do you mind me asking how you get that effect? My horse is very pushy around feeding time (it's a struggle each time to make him hold still while I take his halter off if there's grain in the stall). So far I've just been blocking him and giving him a "Hey!" when he tries to duck around me, but he only lets up for a split second and I usually call it a victory when he looks away for a second. I would looove it, though, if he would stand like a sane horse until I give him the ok rather than weaving around me like a demented boxer. Should I just do it "bigger"? Is there a danger of really scaring him if I react really strongly if he gets pushy (I mean as in yelling, making noise, chasing him away, of course, not hitting him)? I have a pretty passive/non-confrontational type of personality, so being "lead mare" isn't natural for me. I have to have rules and tips to follow


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

"Excuse me Mr. Parelli, but my horses are 'trained' horses and they do not 'lunge forward' to grab a bite of grass. Perhaps if you taught your followers to actually 'train' their horses instead of just playing games with them, they would not be unseated by their horses lunging for a bite of grass!"

The way you get a horse to stop being pushy when you lead him into a stall is to jerk the stuffing out of him if he moves while you are removing his halter. Jerk him hard and back his butt into a corner and make him stand there for a minute or two. Any time he moves, jerk again. If he moves again when you try to remove it, jerk him again. He will finally just stand there at attention and let you remove it completely. Demand respect and you will get it. Most horses do not volunteer more respect than you demand.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes I'll let them eat when we are out. Mine are also kept on a dry lot, and I figure the fresh forage is good for them. However, they only eat on my terms and move off when I tell them. It's the same way at feeding time also. If I tell them to move away from the hay then, they do.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the rule of "When there is a bridle on, you are working". So, no eating or goofing around. This would apply to riding or driving. I think this sends a clear message to the horse on how he should behave with equipment on. Not only that, but grass can get tangled around the bit as well.

Now, I'm sure there are special circumstances.....long hacks where they need to have a nibble or two and rest. You could always enforce the no eating with a bridle there too by having a halter on as well and taking off the bridle to rest.

But, over all, no eating with equipment for me.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I want my horses thinking about the job at hand not where the next mouthful of grass is coming from.


I've been dealing with this issue and giving a pretty firm no when Sam tries to steal a bite on trails. As we are approaching a 2% slope down a soft footed trail I want his attention on me and his feet. If he is chewing he is not engaged worse yet is if he tries to eat on the descent. He tried to steal a bite and lost his balance. That's when I decided it was against the rules. 

I went from asking. If he attempts to graze he gets a single rein pop.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Cherie said:


> The way you get a horse to stop being pushy when you lead him into a stall is to jerk the stuffing out of him if he moves while you are removing his halter. Jerk him hard and back his butt into a corner and make him stand there for a minute or two. Any time he moves, jerk again. If he moves again when you try to remove it, jerk him again. He will finally just stand there at attention and let you remove it completely. Demand respect and you will get it. Most horses do not volunteer more respect than you demand.


Thanks, I will try this. I am usually very reluctant to do the jerking, but I guess FG makes the most sense here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horse is not allowed to graze while I am riding. To me, it's just a matter of respect.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> Hey, _Wallaby_, do you mind me asking how you get that effect? My horse is very pushy around feeding time (it's a struggle each time to make him hold still while I take his halter off if there's grain in the stall). So far I've just been blocking him and giving him a "Hey!" when he tries to duck around me, but he only lets up for a split second and I usually call it a victory when he looks away for a second. I would looove it, though, if he would stand like a sane horse until I give him the ok rather than weaving around me like a demented boxer. Should I just do it "bigger"?* Is there a danger of really scaring him if I react really strongly if he gets pushy (I mean as in yelling, making noise, chasing him away, of course, not hitting him)? *I have a pretty passive/non-confrontational type of personality, so being "lead mare" isn't natural for me. I have to have rules and tips to follow



I am not advocating that horsemanship be based on scaring your horse, but I don't know why a person would go to great lengths to avoid it if it is necessary to get the horse to actually pay attention to you. So he gets momentarily scared? Horses get scared all the time , and they remember what and where they got scared. If you just scared him, and left it at that, he would become scared of you. But if you get big enough that he is momentarily scared (more like startled), then you take the attention he just gave you and you make him do something that earns him a nice reward, then the experience is memorable but also connected to a certain behavior that , when done by the horse, earns him freedom from any big or startling action by the human.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

SammysMom said:


> Hey, _Wallaby_, do you mind me asking how you get that effect? My horse is very pushy around feeding time (it's a struggle each time to make him hold still while I take his halter off if there's grain in the stall). So far I've just been blocking him and giving him a "Hey!" when he tries to duck around me, but he only lets up for a split second and I usually call it a victory when he looks away for a second. I would looove it, though, if he would stand like a sane horse until I give him the ok rather than weaving around me like a demented boxer. Should I just do it "bigger"? Is there a danger of really scaring him if I react really strongly if he gets pushy (I mean as in yelling, making noise, chasing him away, of course, not hitting him)? I have a pretty passive/non-confrontational type of personality, so being "lead mare" isn't natural for me. I have to have rules and tips to follow


Exactly what Cherie+TinyLiny said! Demand respect and you'll get it. 
If your guy has been getting away with disrespecting you for a while, he may take longer to come around, but if you're consistent, fair, stick with it, and never take "no" for an answer, he'll come around pretty quickly. 

Have you ever watched a bigger herd of horses, one with a really dominant horse, a few subordinates, and at least 3+ "mid-levels"? If you haven't gotten the chance, that's something you might want to do to help yourself feel better about being "hard" on your guy. 
The dominant horse has no problem really blowing up at a lower-ranking horse that has gotten in his/her way. And by "really blowing up", I mean kicking, biting. chasing, the whole deal until that lesser horse would never imagine trying whatever he/she just tried evvvver again. 
I once saw a extremely dominant little QH Pony mare RUN backwards, hind legs flying, at a gelding who had dared come near her while she was eating. She then turned and chased the gelding clear to the other side of the pasture, all for getting within 15ft of her while she was eating. She was less extreme with the other horses but that guy was pushy and stubborn, so she needed to make sure he got the message. 
Anyway, I learned a lot from watching that little mare. She knew how to discipline each horse in the herd perfectly. Even the more timid horses - she could swing her head to send them running...and be mutually grooming that same horse 30 minutes later.

Her corrections were always short, sweet, and to the point. The "2 second rule" was pretty accurate with her discipline. She kept discipline short but was as heavy-handed as needed during that time. I try to do the same thing - I don't keep correcting again and again until the horse finally responds. I correct fast and HARD, if that's what the horse needs. Once the horse starts self-correcting [for instance, with hay being placed out - starts going for it, I say "ah-ah!", and the horse pulls back ever so slightly from the hay, but continues to go for it], I'll lower my correction level. But at first, I keep it fast, hard, and memorable! haha
[I also always give a 'warning' with "QUIT!" or "AH-AH!!", then immediately correct. That way, eventually "ah-ah" or "quit" is all the correction that's really necessary. I'm like you, I don't like to have to physically correct alllll the time!]


fftopic:Sorry!!! haha


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I suspect his article has more to do with getting something in the horse's stomach. The horse is fine for about an hour then should be allowed to graze for 5 or 10 min, however it works best for the rider. My preference is to dismount and remove the bridle to avoid a rein getting stepped on.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are saying a horse must have something to eat every hour? how do working horses manage?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

My guys stand I'm their run ins from 8 am to 4 pm every single day. They may come out to get a drink but they don't graze at all during those hours. And that is by their decision. A horse doesn't have to eat all the time. JUst because people say to give a horse 24/7 access to food didn't mean they can't or shouldn't go without.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> you are saying a horse must have something to eat every hour? how do working horses manage?


LOL, mine manage just fine. Get going just shortly after dawn, take a break for an hour or so mid-day to let them graze and eat something ourselves, go until early evening and then call it a day and put them back on their full access hay.

:shock: Surprisingly enough, we don't have colic, we don't have founder, we don't have ulcers....nothing. They stay slick and healthy and have plenty of energy to finish the day and repeat it tomorrow.:wink:

Sure, it's _ideal_ if the horse can eat constantly throughout the day, but it's not necessary to maintain a healthy horse.



Sammysmom, there's a difference between scaring a horse and correcting lack of respect. Demanding respect by any means necessary won't terrorize the horse to the point that they start being fearful/cautious around you, it just reminds them that you are the alpha and you are to be obeyed. 

Almost all of my horses have been gotten after hard at some point in their lives (in the case of some of them *cough*Rafe*cough*, pretty frequently). They still walk up to me in the pasture with no fear and I can do anything I want to around them without them flinching and spooking. It's just a matter of knowing when is enough and when is too much.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Sammysmom, there's a difference between scaring a horse and correcting lack of respect. Demanding respect by any means necessary won't terrorize the horse to the point that they start being fearful/cautious around you, it just reminds them that you are the alpha and you are to be obeyed.
> 
> Almost all of my horses have been gotten after hard at some point in their lives (in the case of some of them *cough*Rafe*cough*, pretty frequently). They still walk up to me in the pasture with no fear and I can do anything I want to around them without them flinching and spooking. It's just a matter of knowing when is enough and when is too much.


This. This this this this and this.

I have actually been accused of abusing my horses. These accusations tend to come from butterfly farts and rainbows types but it's come from a friend as well.

Thing is... if I'm abusive... how come my sensitive red TB filly adores me? I'm 99% sure, based on her reactions, that she was abused at some point before I got her. She came to me absolutely terrified of people. Yep, she's been hit. Hard. More than a few times. And she doesn't react any differently than any other horse I've had.

It's about timing, and being justified in your discipline. If I hit my filly for snatching her foot away, she would probably kill me in her panic to get away. That's too much discipline. Actually for that she's better off if I just ignore it and pick the foot up again. If, on the other hand, I hit her because she's just walked over the top of me, she gets off and gives me space. Mostly. Sometimes she tries it on again. If she does that I know I wasn't strong enough with her the first time.

And yes, I get meaner when it comes to feed time. My space gets much wider and my horses don't get fed if they can't be polite about it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When we first got into horses, the owner/trainer at the stable we boarded at told us that you should not let the horse eat while they are with you. He also said the same goes for when they are eating. You leave them alone. With you is work time and eating time is their time. 

Do I follow the rule? With a green horse, yes. With a seasoned horse, no. However, I do not let the horse decide when to eat. It is always my decision. This starts with everyday feeding. The first few times, I take a stick with and make the horse stand back. If they get too close, they walk into me waving the stick. When they stand back nicely, I go rub their neck and walk away. I will be as forceful as necessary but going and rubbing shows that they don't need to fear me. 

When you have that respect on the ground, its easier under saddle. I still make it my decision when they eat. I use split reins and tie a knot where if I put the reins on the horn of the saddle, they can't reach the grass. When they stop trying to get to the grass, I put pressure on top of their neck as a cue for them to put their head down to eat. You have to wait until they stop trying though. To get their head up, I'll just make contact on the bit and squeeze my calves on their sides. If that doesn't work I pull one rein like a one rein stop. They can't brace against that very easy and have to move their head away from the grass. It's worked for every horse I've rode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i teach mine to eat on command, I use "break time" as a command. but that is after no eating under saddle is firmly established. Id only do this for an endurance horse. For any thing else than can pretty much wait till I am done. I actually had Bo trained pretty well for this when I was on the ground. I could lead him from the ground, jogging, stop at a nice looking spot, he put head down, take couple bites, Id start jogging again, he chew till he was ready for another bite id stop, repeat. We actually got the timeing down pretty good, and he would ever pull or put his head down till I stopped, then would raise up soon as I started moving again..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd rather prevent ulcers than try to deal with them. An empty stomach becomes too acidic. Work horses I've known generally worked about two hours then were provided with feed while the handler took a break


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

most of mine only eat twice a day...with about 6 hours or so between when they finally eat up all the hay and when they get fed in the evening(I only turn out two at a time, so there is a day or two in between when they get turned out when I get home from work)...If i am roping or working them hard elsewhere, i will give them some hay after a few hours...

optimum is grazing most of the day, however, that isn't an option most days for mine...

I haven't had any ulcer issues(I have had my dun mare since 04) with any of my ponies...of course, I probably will now...


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I ride mostly long trail rides and packtrips in the mountains. Riding different outfitters horses over the years who are ridden by dudes all year they almost ALL have the BAD habit of snatching grass and not looking where their feet are going. What I have done to correct it is simple but you must be a confident enough rider to do it. When they reach for a bite I take the end of the reins and smack them either between the ears or on the side of the neck. Hard enough to sting but not hard enough to make them panic. Each time they go for a bite...mysteriously their head gets stung. On some horses it works after one or two smacks and others we do it for hours. Just depends on how ingrained a behavior it is. Why is this important?

On a packtrip into a wilderness area in western Wyoming I was riding a little mare who thought she would NEVER eat again and must grab a bite on every step. She nearly dropped us off of a ledge that just as we were getting close to it. She decided the blade of grass near my right stirrup was more important than watching her feet. Despite pulling her head up hard at the last second, she still stumbled and went down to her knees, nearly sending us tumbling down the mountain. Ever since then I allow NO GRAZING while riding. Basically the rule with me is..."When a bit is in your mouth or I am leading you, no grazing. I will allow grazing while on rest breaks (when I am off the horse and the bridle is off) or grazing in hand on some occassions but basically I consider this my time and what the horse gets paid to do. Their salary is their care and feeding and we do it to the best of our abilities...we expect the same back from the horses.

We ride horses many times for 12-15 hours at a stretch with short times in the middle for grazing. LOTS of water (we never cross water without offering a drink) and they get to graze all night long. Depending on the condition of the horse this is more than ample to keep them in condition with good energy and body score. A few horses that are hard keepers will get extra grain or other supplements during a trip but mostly mountain grass keeps them going. I think alot of it depends on the quality of the forage they have access to. In general though, they get to eat on their time and work on my time. 

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't want mine to graze when riding. If leading, I might depending, but it is at my decision, not theirs.

It is a bad habit to get into.

And never seen one lunge at grass either so I disagree with his statement too.
"_If you never let your horse eat grass while you’re riding, he’ll take every opportunity to lunge at the grass, even unseating a rider to get at it._"

Nope. Further proof that PP's have been landing on their heads too much I think.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Palomine said:


> And never seen one lunge at grass either so I disagree with his statement too.
> "_If you never let your horse eat grass while you’re riding, he’ll take every opportunity to lunge at the grass, even unseating a rider to get at it._"
> 
> Nope. Further proof that PP's have been landing on their heads too much I think.


:rofl: I missed that part! Funny, of all the horses I've ever rode, the only ones that would lunge toward grass and try to pull the reins out of my hands where the ones that _had_ been allowed to eat while riding.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You don't need to let your horse graze while under saddle. It's possible that your horse's leg can step through the reins and leave you with a panicking horse under you, certainly out of your total control, so there are legitimate reasons to stop this.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I let my mare grass while riding but only if shes in a bitless bridle (I used them for trails, not much else) or if I have undone the noseband on her snaffle. I use it as a reward, *Here, you walked up this big hill. Have some grass*

Its actually good because it has made her into a very eager trail horse-wherever we are going she wants to hurry up and get there because when we do get there she will have food.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

First let me apologize if this has already been said since I don't currently have time to read through 5 pages of comments.
Second I did not watch/read what was said by PP so I'm winging it


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

(and third I need to be careful wear I put my fingers on this laptop :lol

In general there is not right or wrong answer to this. In specific there can be better or worse answers.

I deliberately allow my horses to eat during rides of more than hour. They learn the command "graze". I teach it to them because on a long distance ride they'll only have time to any appreciable grazing before we start and after we stop for the day. So every hour or more I will stop and allow grazing for about 10 minutes. I prefer to do it like this for the sake of keeping something coming into their stomach throughout the day. It's not a good substitute for 7 or 8 hours of grazing (a nice days ride on long distance riding), but it beats not getting to eat anything and I like it better than my other alternative of letting them stop and graze for a couple of hours after 3 or 4 hours of riding. I do during shorter rides of only a few hours more as a mean of training and conditioning them to eating like this. If I give one of my girls a grazing stop and they don't go to eating within seconds then I'll start them back down the road. The whole point was to train them to eat when told to "graze". If they don't take advantage of it then they can keep riding until I give them another chance (and of course I praise them when the do graze on command). Doesn't usually take too many rides before they figure out that they better graze when they are given the command to (it could be another hour before I give then the next chance).

That being said. If all I did was trail riding for a few hours a week I'd just allow them to eat when I wasn't riding. They'll have plenty of time to eat before and after the ride.

It comes down to the kind of riding you do and what your horse needs to be conditioned for. I can't see anyone making a blanket statement on it being best to allow your horse to graze while riding. I would completely disagree with the horse being allowed to decide when it's allowed to graze. If I'm out riding with friends for a few hours my girls can figure on being allowed to graze only if we all stop for awhile and take a break from riding (as if that's going to happen much :lol.

That PP makes a blanket statement about allowing horses to graze while riding doesn't surprise me. This is from someone who looks at training a horse as if all horses train the same way and what works with one should work with all (and if it doesn't then it must be the fault of the horse).


----------



## AyaSora (Sep 29, 2013)

With my two, even my old gelding has gotten in the habit of not picking up his head when I ask him to. He used to be real good about it, so now NEITHER of them are allowed to eat with the bridle on. My mare knows, especially in the fall as the pasture grass gets worse the stuff in the yard is better tasting so I can put my grooming collar on and I'll loosen her girth, take her bridle off, grooming collar on and she can then drop her head and graze while I take the rest of the tack off and I carry it back to the barn. lets her know what she did good and lets her realize that she does good under saddle. That's the only time she's allowed. She's well enough behaved I can turn her loose in the yard to graze and come back to her with a halter and she doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a strict rule that mine do not eat with a bit in, period. After the initial setting of that boundary, I never have any problems.

I do ride some ponies, however, that practically unseat you if they catch your off guard, little ******s!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> I have a strict rule that mine do not eat with a bit in, period. After the initial setting of that boundary, I never have any problems.
> 
> I do ride some ponies, however, that practically unseat you if they catch your off guard, little ******s!


:lol: This last filly I got had a bit in her mouth twice for teaching her to take the bit before I bought her, but hasn't experienced on in well over 2 years since I got her. My older mare doesn't know what a bit is :lol:. Haven't used a bit in about 40 years so it's been a LONG time since I had to think about removing a bridle for ease of grazing.:lol:


----------

